# STOP CRITICISING SMITHTT!



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

His car looks really nice - lovely in fact. 
It's such an age-old group dynamic that people want to have their digs at someone but also provide their own 'out' with a comment about 'just kidding.' But it must wear pretty thin after a while. 
Comments about undertaking intelligence tests, his key guard being crap and his bolster rubbish are really so unnecessary. 
The people who make these comments seem to have forgotten that they once didn't even own a TT or jnow anything about them. That they made mistakes in judgement and knowledge. That they once relied on the forum to plug gaps in such situations. 
It's called scapegoating. Ten years on and your driving a gleaming machine (Likely because of input from forum members who once didn't know you, and you now rely on having twenty thousand posts behind you to give you false license to have a dig at others. 
You're in danger of being foisted by your own petard. 
Moderators should put a stop to this stuff and not be afraid of treading on the toes of people who post this victimising crap, just because they are 'esteemed' by the quantity of their posts and the license they give themselves to slate others because of that pseudo status. 
I guess it's my turn to take the shit now - hey ho.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

On the most part it's a good honest lot here. Opinions can run heated from time to time but as long as it's done in the right way then that's ok in my book. No room for bullying but don't stop the banter.

I'd like to see a friendler place for newbies as these lads are easy targets but you can also understand that the same topics do crop up over and over so use the search function and challenge the lifers on here!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Couldn't see any negative comments in his bolster post :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The Op has drawn attention to SmithTT's posts!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> What happened?


Jess has been picking on poor Smiffy!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I find it quite comforting that someone is looking out for me.

I do think some people are very opinionated but as long as it is light hearted and not took personal then I am cool with it.

Thanks to the OP for your thought s and comments.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

spike said:


> The Op has drawn attention to SmithTT's posts!


Smithtt is obviously a TT enthusiast but he isn't treated like one. Comments require a bit of balance if they are to be taken in the 'free spirit' the people making them, claim they are intended with. Most of the comments about his car and posts are critical. And that's shameful really.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah, the keyguard... it will never die.

I'm sure smithtt takes it all in good jest. It was an EPIC fail, but I think it's us laughing WITH him, not AT him. (Well maybe a little) :lol: but it's like I said all fun.

I don't think there is any need to be his knight in shinning armour, but it's a nice sentiment. 

Here's something to take the edge off him......

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Ah, the keyguard... it will never die.
> 
> I'm sure smithtt takes it all in good jest. It was an EPIC fail, but I think it's us laughing WITH him, not AT him. (Well maybe a little) :lol: but it's like I said all fun.
> 
> ...


could someone please post the link to the small steering wheel "epic fail" Everytime i think about it sets me off


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the keyguard... it will never die.
> ...


That's it buddy, I currently have tears rolling down my face.....










Sorry ades :wink:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] TOO FUNNY - All good banter


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been in other car forums before and never seen the amount of bitching that goes on sometimes here. 
Having said that, every time I have posted a question here, lots of people have been really helpful and kind. But sometimes you get the self appointed forum "boss" that comes up with either sarcastic, demeaning comments or plain disrespectfulness. It's always the same people (we all know who they are...)
That argument of "use the search function" is not good enough. There are people that join the forum that are not into mechanics but just want an idea of what the problem with their car is before going to a garage. 
Other people are really bad with computers and won't know about the search button, etc.
If there's a question that has cropped up lots of times all you have to do is not read or reply to it, don't you think?
It's like that post recently of the former tt owner who got a z4. Some of the replies where horrible, to be honest... In comparison, when I got my TT I did the same in my previous car's forum and everyone was really nice, some people praised my tt but others said that they had driven it and felt disappointed with the handling, etc... But EVERYBODY was respectful and there were no "your car is s***" childish type of comments. 
I don't know... this can be such a nice forum and the majority of people here are friendly and ultra helpful but in my opinion it could get ruined by some of the people that some time post here. I understand a bit of banter with someone you know personally or from lots of conversations in previous posts but taking the p***, using demeaning, condescending or sometimes even abusive language ruins it for me. 
Having a laugh is ok between friends but not at the expense of a person you don't even know.
Sorry for the rant but I had to get it out of my system...


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

Jesus!! That steering wheel is epic.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> I have been in other car forums before and never seen the amount of bitching that goes on sometimes here.
> Having said that, every time I have posted a question here, lots of people have been really helpful and kind. But sometimes you get the self appointed forum "boss" that comes up with either sarcastic, demeaning comments or plain disrespectfulness. It's always the same people (we all know who they are...)
> That argument of "use the search function" is not good enough. There are people that join the forum that are not into mechanics but just want an idea of what the problem with their car is before going to a garage.
> Other people are really bad with computers and won't know about the search button, etc.
> ...


It didn't kick off with the z4 post till he started calling people twats. Yea some people were a wee bit rude but it was quickly blown out of proportion.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

My welcome to the forum was not all that great but I took it as them being jealous as I was very young with many toys such as a road quad, my qs and at the time a civic type r until I sold it and kept the qs.

But after time they came around lol, but there is a lot of trolls just trying to feel cool behind the keyboard. Most are fine but all forums have them.

Just got to deal with it


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


It takes quite a bit of bottle to post when things don't go too well so I have to take my hat off to Ades as this was my post of 2013 and really made me laugh. tip of the cap


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> I have been in other car forums before and never seen the amount of bitching that goes on sometimes here.
> Having said that, every time I have posted a question here, lots of people have been really helpful and kind. But sometimes you get the self appointed forum "boss" that comes up with either sarcastic, demeaning comments or plain disrespectfulness. It's always the same people (we all know who they are...)
> That argument of "use the search function" is not good enough. There are people that join the forum that are not into mechanics but just want an idea of what the problem with their car is before going to a garage.
> Other people are really bad with computers and won't know about the search button, etc.
> ...


Certainly this forum is more hostile than the Focus ST asbo forum, or the Puma forum, I'm members on


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its was me I did it! I've been ribbing him and he knows I'm only joking we talk in PM, I think some people can read a little too much into stuff and I'm sure if Smithtt was offended by anything then he would have reported it or like I did just bit back because I'm sure he is a big boy, I've taken some crap on this forum from certain members and still do, two infact who seem to constantly just troll my posts and guess what I put them on the ignore list, this forum is one of the most helpful forums I've been on, SCN and IOC were just for people to be "my cars better than yours" I'm sure if someone thought it was they would copy it and be a sheep, each to their own, some mods are good, some are absolutely horrific and I'm sure on reflection some people will look back at some of their mods and think.....jesus why the hell did I do that?! we all live and learn and not always by the positive.....

I DID IT BLAME ME I DONT CARE I WAS JOKING FUNNY HA HA

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> its was me I did it!
> 
> J
> xx


Why am I not surprised! :lol:

Jess the trouble maker


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll hang my head in shame, but I dont really think this warranted a whole post just an addition to an existing mod thread....

J
xx


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Jess you are a bully :x


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been on here a few years but I don't have a build thread and I don't post pictures of the mods I've done (especially cosmetic).
Reason ? Too many smug comments get posted from people who think their negativity is so important everyone should hear it. Not everyone is like that of course, lots of the regulars know the score and are much more constructive if they have criticisms. Often it's the "6 week wonders" (as Roddy calls 'em - he even called me that once :-o , before he realised I'd been around a while).
Unfortunately you just have to accept that if you want an easy life you just have to hold back what you share - and don't expect the mods to do anything. All they do is act as editors to the biggest w*****s - removing bad language and personal attacks as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

smithtt said:


> Jess you are a bully :x


you wove me weally tho! lol

J
xx


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Lollypop86 said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Jess you are a bully :x
> ...


You won't even accept me on FB :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i swear your adding the wrong person I didnt even get a message from you that you apparently sent me lol

J
xx


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Lollypop86 said:


> i swear your adding the wrong person I didnt even get a message from you that you apparently sent me lol
> 
> J
> xx


i sent a message tot the girl behind the Duvet. I done told you that you need to un-limit your profile


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> i swear your adding the wrong person I didnt even get a message from you that you apparently sent me lol
> 
> J
> xx


there are two of you!

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

all my settings are "everyone" as an option lol even the "who can send you friend requests" lol

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mullum said:


> and don't expect the mods to do anything. All they do is act as editors to the biggest w******s - removing bad language and personal attacks as if nothing ever happened.


Makes me feel all warm n fuzzy inside :-* :-*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

he has got a point tho...........just saying!

J
xx


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

FFS, is everyone on here out of nappies? ...yes?
Let's be honest, Smithtt ignition key mod was shite, end of , simples!
I did defend the mod, or at least his enthusiasm.
He's not a newbie so he knows how this forum works by now, and is hopefully grown up enough to know this is not a personal dig.
Will everyone stop being so PC, getting wound up, and winging about this stuff!!!
And classically, as OG, I firmly believe 'in my day' when a teacher could drag you across the playground by your sideburns without being branded a sex offender ( some May have been), this sort of winging wasn't rife!
Flame room?


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

spike said:


> Certainly this forum is more hostile than the Focus ST asbo forum, or the Puma forum, I'm members on


Hi Spike, I agree with you.  
I was member of both Puma People and Project Puma. I never got to use regularly Puma People but I used to use Project Puma daily, as it was great for talking about our cars and chatting. People are really friendly at Project Puma, that's why I still go every now and then.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

oldguy said:


> FFS, is everyone on here out of nappies? ...yes?
> Let's be honest, Smithtt ignition key mod was shite, end of , simples!
> I did defend the mod, or at least his enthusiasm.
> He's not a newbie so he knows how this forum works by now, and is hopefully grown up enough to know this is not a personal dig.
> ...


SmithTT likes this.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

smithtt said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > FFS, is everyone on here out of nappies? ...yes?
> ...


Car is far better than the ignition key mod.. no really !


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly this forum is more hostile than the Focus ST asbo forum, or the Puma forum, I'm members on
> ...


Like wise, I still go on project puma, as made some good friends on there


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I might create a new ignition key mod.

A 6 year old controversial thread


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you post up anything you have to be prepared if peeps don't like it...I am glad my flat bottom cheers people up though...
F.y.i...The wheel is now in a bin liner, in a box, in a box in the cupboard in the garage...free to good home if anyone wants it... :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

[smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

ades tt 180 said:


> If you post up anything you have to be prepared if peeps don't like it...I am glad my flat bottom cheers people up though...
> F.y.i...The wheel is now in a bin liner, in a box, in a box in the cupboard in the garage...free to good home if anyone wants it... :lol:


I think you are on the wrong page fella.

Never have I not take the criticism. If every one liked the same thing it would be boring. 
I have always taken the stick and i am not complaining.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> its was me I did it!* I've been ribbing him* and he knows I'm only joking we talk in PM, I think some people can read a little too much into stuff and I'm sure if Smithtt was offended by anything then he would have reported it or like I did just bit back *because I'm sure he is a big boy*, I've taken some crap on this forum from certain members and still do, two in fact who seem to constantly just troll my posts and guess what? I put them on the ignore list. This forum is one of the most helpful forums I've been on, SCN and IOC were just for people to be "my cars better than yours" I'm sure if someone thought it was they would copy it and be a sheep, each to their own, some mods are good, some are absolutely horrific and I'm sure on reflection some people will look back at some of their mods and think,
> "jesus why the hell did I do that?!" We all live and learn and not always by the positive.
> 
> I DID IT BLAME ME I DONT CARE I WAS JOKING FUNNY HA HA
> ...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Whack it on eBay Ade, someone will 'ave it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

not in the bin then? maybe someone should start a "bad mod" museum 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> If you post up anything you have to be prepared if peeps don't like it...I am glad my flat bottom cheers people up though...
> F.y.i...The wheel is now in a bin liner, in a box, in a box in the cupboard in the garage...free to good home if anyone wants it... :lol:


Eerm you keep it bro...... :wink:


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Im pretty new to the site but have to say everyone has been helpful.

I come mainly from sport bike forums where everyone is genuinely nice and helpful. Until i got a car i was always told car forums were bad. Well the MG TF Forums was a good bunch of guys and so far i can't complain about this one.

As i say, I'm learning about my TT all the time and everyone has been great.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> not in the bin then? maybe someone should start a "bad mod" museum
> 
> J
> xx


You could be the curator! I could contribute my boost gauge holder! If it comes off in one piece the ignition mod will obviously be the star attraction.

Is it too mean to start a " ooh are you sure about that 'mod' mate?" Thread? Nominations over the year and the worst gets a prize?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > not in the bin then? maybe someone should start a "bad mod" museum
> ...


The prize is a flat bottom steering wheel!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I've tried VW Vortex but it was so boring............

Some people are a bit silly on here but at least there's a lot of interesting & intelligent comments / thoughts / ideas / threads + some are very funny.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Loving this thread :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

A lot of true facts being stated here.. :lol:

In my opinion..Don't have strong views on here...Don't buy a qs and expect to be liked on here...Don't criticize BT's..Don't deface a qs by putting 19 inch wheels on it. Don't do blingy mods... Don't call the mk1 a drivers car.. :lol: ...Should be a code of conduct for our forum..

At the end of the day, we are all characters on here. Its a great place to be. And as long as you are not nasty or deliberately crude or disrespectful we can all get along in harmony. :-*

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You can add to that talking about something you know zilch about because you read something on the internet.

Think people are getting far too PC and "precious" on here.

So what if people don't like your car or your latest mod [email protected]@K them as long as you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## auditt8ntdi (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not about caring whether other people like your car, or your mods, or not. It's about having to deal with the negativity and small mindedness that comes with sharing them on a forum where quite a few negative and small minded people frequent. 
The way your putting it - there's only two choices ...
1. Have a completely "PC" and "precious" forum (as you put it) - where presumably no-one can can be critical or have "banter" (as personal attacks are so often excused as). Or ...
2. Have a complete free-for-all where people can abuse, attack, slag-off, slate and ridicule as much as they like, and somehow everyone is going to "get along" anyway.

I don't see why people can't be expected to show some respect and kindness without having to define the forum as either of those two options.

Jamman I think you must be quite thick skinned and happy to take as much banter as you dish out - which is a credit to you. But not everybody is like that, and different things push different people's buttons.

"Banter" can be a fine line to tread, and unfortunately not everyone has the intellect to tread it carefully - by not crossing the line into ridicule or a personal attack. Making criticism constructive takes a certain amount of intelligence and actually, modesty.

Not everyone is going to be able to demonstrate that, in which case perhaps they should just say nothing - or be shown the door. That's the way social groups are usually moderated in "real life" - so why not here ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I agree with some of those comments Stephen but it I will stick with my "if they don't like it [email protected]@k 'em" line.

People that go on multiple forums are strange anyway they need to get out more buy a rabbit and take it for a walks.

I say rabbit and not dog because we now have a rabbit and Ola came home today with a harness and lead for it, wtf is that all about.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> I say rabbit and not dog because we now have a rabbit and Ola came home today with a harness and lead for it, wtf is that all about.


Maybe she is trying to say she'll get more pleasure from a harnessed rabbit on a leash than someone on the tt-interweb 24/7! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Pgarn (Jan 20, 2014)

oldguy said:


> I firmly believe 'in my day' when a teacher could drag you across the playground by your sideburns without being branded a sex offender ( some May have been), this sort of winging wasn't rife!
> Flame room?


Arrhh those were the days


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

WallaceTech said:


> Im pretty new to the site but have to say everyone has been helpful.
> 
> I come mainly from sport bike forums where everyone is genuinely nice and helpful. Until i got a car i was always told car forums were bad. Well the MG TF Forums was a good bunch of guys and so far i can't complain about this one.
> 
> As i say, I'm learning about my TT all the time and everyone has been great.


+1 for the MG TF forum and its endless wars on the best exhaust available :roll:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pgarn said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I firmly believe 'in my day' when a teacher could drag you across the playground by your sideburns without being branded a sex offender ( some May have been), this sort of winging wasn't rife!
> ...


a teacher at my junior school used to do this...Mrs Ducket. ..old witch!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> ...we now have a rabbit ...


James, are you spending all your, er, energy on the car? Is t'other half in need of some battery-powered attention? 



oldguy said:


> I firmly believe 'in my day' when a teacher could drag you across the playground by your *sideburns*...


Jeez, G; how many years did they hold you back? :lol:

Oh, and before I get tarred with the abuser brush, I'm not having a serious dig. I don't know, don't want to know and have no interest/right to know what may or may not be going on between Mr. & Mrs. Jamman, and the same goes for OG's educational achievements. This is called light-hearted banter and is meant to provide a bit of humour to all concerned (including the 'victims'), nothing more. If they're offended, I'm sure they'll let me know.

Except James; he's probably too shy to say owt. :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> A lot of true facts being stated here.. :lol:
> 
> In my opinion..Don't have strong views on here...Don't buy a qs and expect to be liked on here...Don't criticize BT's..Don't deface a qs by putting 19 inch wheels on it. Don't do blingy mods... Don't call the mk1 a drivers car.. :lol: ...Should be a code of conduct for our forum..
> 
> ...


You need. BT QS with 19" wheels Damien. Christ why stop there? Do a pug and have a stripe on it 

as much as this pains me to admit it, i quite like pugs stripe


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

What a bizzare thread ....

Where Valstan when you need him ? ... admittedly he was rather anal when it came to TT posts


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> What a bizzare thread ....
> 
> Where Valstan when you need him ? ... admittedly he was rather anal when it came to TT posts


Jesus he would be hung drawn and quartered these days for that thread :roll: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Read this, and thought this...


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Serendipitous said:


> Comments about undertaking intelligence tests


I made a comment about intelligence testing, which was clearly aimed at the people who were attempting to question SmithTT's intelligence. I'm not really sure where that leaves this comment, but I shall refrain from commenting further in case individuals do not have the intellectual capacity to work out what it means, or in which direction the sarcasm is implied. :?

I hate PC-ness, and love the slightly higher brow banter, but there are some very remedial folk on this message board that's for sure.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=564721&p=3838281#p3838281

Nothing more needs saying


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

he's trying to sell me his wheels......i wonder if he is going to put something strange on instead 

J
xx


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great thread!

Is a shame an input from Kaz is missing :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

:-o

You said his name !
Throw salt over your shoulder and turn around 3 times immediately !


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

©hatterBox said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Is a shame an input from Kaz is missing :lol:










_Sent a card on his behalf!_


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> he's trying to sell me his wheels......i wonder if he is going to put something strange on instead
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

some people need to chill out its pub banter! your always going to get this with a group of lads!! maybe in a few years, decades it will be forgotten lol nope on second thoughts it wont :?

I really don't think anybody is doing anything nasty.... hes a legend for making that post.. well that's how I see it and the more blokes try and stick up for him the worse it has now made the situation.

The last thing any bloke wants is to be mollycoddled let alone a thread about it, cringe. The best way to deal with it was like he was doing and taking it on the chin... You have just made it a whole lot worse than what it was.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > he's trying to sell me his wheels......i wonder if he is going to put something strange on instead
> ...


LMFAO thats brilliant

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think after a little time you quickly realise that most comments are banter and said in good humour. I don't actively go posting comments to offend people but you could read them that way sometimes.
Man up!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I say rabbit and not dog because we now have a rabbit and Ola came home today with a harness and lead for it, wtf is that all about.
> ...


or perhaps she want to be able to pull it away from him when he trys to eat it........ :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Too late :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

[smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Why am I getting stick for my bolster repair?
People calling it plastic.
It has been reconditioned and coloured. 
What is the plastic talk about?

Someone enlighten me.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it looks fine.
Someone has a wind-up handle.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I might sell my mk2 and buy a mk1 just so i can enjoy this thread more and join in.  brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

smithtt said:


> Why am I getting stick for my bolster repair?
> People calling it plastic.
> It has been reconditioned and coloured.
> What is the plastic talk about?
> ...


Where are you getting any stick for your bolster repair?

This is all getting a bit silly and someone is obviously enjoying the attention :roll:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

jamman said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I getting stick for my bolster repair?
> ...


Hi mate I agree this is very silly indeed. As you can see I have hardly commented on this post and have no relation or influence on the OP who made this.
However, the plastic bolster repair mentioning is on this thread and a couple of other threads. Namely "recommend three mods".

I'm not enjoying any attention. All I was doing was offering people a contact for leather repair and people are assuming I have used plastic to repair my seat.
I think I am beginning to develop a name for myself as someone who bodges my car. I admit the ignition mod was a little silly looking back 6 years on but now I feel I am being discredited for every alteration I do.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nah I don't think so at all matey I think your car looks pretty much spot on.

I love the seats (I'm biased as I have the same) and the wheels have always worked well
on the TT.

The key hole mod is something that will go down in history much like Vlastans
anal thread. :lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> If you post up anything you have to be prepared if peeps don't like it...I am glad my flat bottom cheers people up though...
> F.y.i...The wheel is now in a bin liner, in a box, in a box in the cupboard in the garage...free to good home if anyone wants it... :lol:


If only Jeremy Beadle were still alive. Would have been ideal!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

jamman said:


> Nah I don't think so at all matey I think your car looks pretty much spot on.
> 
> I love the seats (I'm biased as I have the same) and the wheels have always worked well
> on the TT.
> ...


Thanks mate. I love your car too. Though you never post pics of it.

I just need to get the DRL's like yours. after Wasim, I don't know where to get them from.


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

To be fair - the key guard was crap though. I don't see how that could be put down to a 'bad judgement' as opposed to a sheer moment of synapses not quite clicking in the old grey matter upstairs!

It's a car forum - there's banter. Just the same as when Dave the d***head posts up pictures of his 1990's max power inspired saxo with 12 exhausts and neons. It gets slated. Grow a thick skin, learn and move on. If you really want to be that individual be prepared to lead the way and take the flak.

My 0.02p.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I think the key thing here is the term _'banter'_- people bandy it around as though everybody is entitled to make the same caustic comment and it has to be taken in the same way- a forum is (or should be) no different to real life... in my mind, you have to earn the right to make certain comments to people...
... if I was in a pub with friends and they started giving me a hard time (or banter if you like) about driving a 'girly hairdressers car' I'd see the funny side- life's too short to take seriously all the time, but if a group of blokes came in that I didn't know and one of them started telling me (using the exact same words- but with a different tone) the same thing- I'd interpret it entirely differently ... the key thing is to be respectful- if you're new to the forum, you need to exercise a degree of intelligence- you can soon see who can take a joke and who can't, and most on here are pretty good at letting you join in the fun... a forum is no different to the real world- yeah, there are a few real 'sh1t-stirrers' and 'a55holes' on here, the same as in the pub or at work, but just the same as in those situations- we're better off ignoring them and enjoying ourselves instead- there's always room for proper 'banter' once you've established yourself a bit and shown a modicum of respect to your fellow members ... I'm not one of the P.C brigade at all- but good manners cost nothing, by all means don't agree with my choice of black wheels, but find a respectful way to say it- or just choose to ignore my post rather than go to great lengths to keep telling me in no uncertain terms that my car looks 'gash' ... and that it's just _'banter' _... if someone comes up to me in a bar and says that my wife is 'so fat that they're thinking of organising a sponsored walk around her' and then they say- _"it's just banter"_... does than mean that I'm intolerant and it's Political correctness gone mad if I take offence?

... in fact actually she's so fat- her school photograph was an aerial shot ...


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I think the key thing here is the term _'banter'_- ...
> 
> ... in fact actually she's so fat- her school photograph was an aerial shot ...


I do whole heatedly agree that the context plays a key part as well as the mannerisms and there is definitely a fine line between acceptable 'banter' and a verbal tirade on an individual.

I did see a lot of the comments on that key guard thread and the majority were what I would deem light hearted albeit taking the pi55.

For ingenuity it genuinely was a good base idea for the need to avoid scratching this area - as for the end result, obviously less than desired for most but if the guy is happy and it does a job then fair play. But if I recall correctly he stated it was to keep this area scratch free to keep the car as clean as possible for resale value? The potential value retained query was soon answered by the en mass response.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

I think SmithTT's car is one of the best I have seen (apart from the red seats), it looks classy unlike a lot of the (what I think of as) boy racer styles on here.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I think the key thing here is the term _'banter'_- people bandy it around as though everybody is entitled to make the same caustic comment and it has to be taken in the same way- a forum is (or should be) no different to real life... in my mind, you have to earn the right to make certain comments to people...
> ... if I was in a pub with friends and they started giving me a hard time (or banter if you like) about driving a 'girly hairdressers car' I'd see the funny side- life's too short to take seriously all the time, but if a group of blokes came in that I didn't know and one of them started telling me (using the exact same words- but with a different tone) the same thing- I'd interpret it entirely differently ... the key thing is to be respectful- if you're new to the forum, you need to exercise a degree of intelligence- you can soon see who can take a joke and who can't, and most on here are pretty good at letting you join in the fun... a forum is no different to the real world- yeah, there are a few real 'sh1t-stirrers' and 'a55holes' on here, the same as in the pub or at work, but just the same as in those situations- we're better off ignoring them and enjoying ourselves instead- there's always room for proper 'banter' once you've established yourself a bit and shown a modicum of respect to your fellow members ... I'm not one of the P.C brigade at all- but good manners cost nothing, by all means don't agree with my choice of black wheels, but find a respectful way to say it- or just choose to ignore my post rather than go to great lengths to keep telling me in no uncertain terms that my car looks 'gash' ... and that it's just _'banter' _... if someone comes up to me in a bar and says that my wife is 'so fat that they're thinking of organising a sponsored walk around her' and then they say- _"it's just banter"_... does than mean that I'm intolerant and it's Political correctness gone mad if I take offence?
> 
> ... in fact actually she's so fat- her school photograph was an aerial shot ...


An excellent synopsis. 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

fishchicken said:


> I think SmithTT's car is one of the best I have seen (apart from the red seats), it looks classy unlike a lot of the (what I think of as) boy racer styles on here.


Hello.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't believe what is happening to this place. 
If you post pictures of your car on the internet then expect someone to give their opinion. Are we all supposed to like everything? I don't think so.
I agree entirely about being careful with the wording but some folks are just assuming negative intent as soon as they see you don't like it.

And by the way, your wife's so big that when I finished shagging her I rolled over 3 times and I was still on top of her!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt B said:


> And by the way, your wife's so big that when I finished shagging her I rolled over 3 times and I was still on top of her!


You think that's big, I burned my arse on the lightbulb.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way, your wife's so big that when I finished shagging her I rolled over 3 times and I was still on top of her!
> ...


Ha ha ha ha classic


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> fishchicken said:
> 
> 
> > I think SmithTT's car is one of the best I have seen (apart from the red seats), it looks classy unlike a lot of the (what I think of as) boy racer styles on here.
> ...


I might not like your cat as much as SmithTT's Pugwash (I like it apart from the audi sticker or the red on your alloys), but I get a sense you're a pretty sound chap, and every time I see your name it reminds me of that children's show about the Orange Organics band.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Matt B said:


> I can't believe what is happening to this place.
> If you post pictures of your car on the internet then expect someone to give their opinion. Are we all supposed to like everything? I don't think so.
> I agree entirely about being careful with the wording but some folks are just assuming negative intent as soon as they see you don't like it.
> 
> And by the way, your wife's so big that when I finished shagging her I rolled over 3 times and I was still on top of her!


Did you have to slap her thigh and ride the wave In?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Azreal said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe what is happening to this place.
> ...


No but he did say, "come on luv, fart and give us a clue"

Did you use protection? Yea a tied a 2x4 round my ankles.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Azreal said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


What ya shoulda done is roll her in flour and look for the wet spot.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... well this is exactly the sort of thing that the original post was about- I made a slightly humourous comment about the size of my wife- and now everybody has jumped on the bandwagon and started making nasty comments about her size... you all ought to be ashamed, for what it's worth she's actually very, very ill ...
... she caught one of those life-threatening flesh eating bugs and the doctors think she might only last another 12 years ...

... this sort of prejudice blights her daily life- it's like when her phone beeps, people move out of the way because they think she's reversing ...

I hope someone decides to start a thread to 'stop criticising my wife' ...


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... well this is exactly the sort of thing that the original post was about- I made a slightly humourous comment about the size of my wife- and now everybody has jumped on the bandwagon and started making nasty comments about her size... you all ought to be ashamed, for what it's worth she's actually very, very ill ...
> ... she caught one of those life-threatening flesh eating bugs and the doctors think she might only last another 12 years ...
> 
> ... this sort of prejudice blights her daily life- it's like when her phone beeps, people move out of the way because they think she's reversing ...
> ...


Lol


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... well this is exactly the sort of thing that the original post was about- I made a slightly humourous comment about the size of my wife- and now everybody has jumped on the bandwagon and started making nasty comments about her size... you all ought to be ashamed, for what it's worth she's actually very, very ill ...
> ... she caught one of those life-threatening flesh eating bugs and the doctors think she might only last another 12 years ...
> 
> ... this sort of prejudice blights her daily life- it's like when her phone beeps, people move out of the way because they think she's reversing ...
> ...


 :lol:

I think it's safe to say this threads gone off topic.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

NO,, i dont get it,, how is calling someone an "idiot" or questioning another members mentality or being generally insulting all about something which they have done to their car to be considered as acceptable behaviour or banter,,, some may think this to be because of my age, well honestly i despair for you,,,thankfully i come from an era where we could have fun without being crass....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> NO,, i dont get it,, how is calling someone an "idiot" or questioning another members mentality or being generally insulting all about something which they have done to their car to be considered as acceptable behaviour or banter,,, some may think this to be because of my age, well honestly i despair for you,,,thankfully i come from an era where we could have fun without being crass....


So it's not ok to be crass, but it's ok to be extremely sexist?

Your right, probably your age rodders


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cheeky MF,,, how am I sexist ?????????


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> cheeky MF,,, how am I sexist ?????????





roddy said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> > A girl near me has a pink Mk2 TT ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...





roddy said:


> at least it is decent parking,,,,,,,,,,,, so it cant belong to a woman !!





roddy said:


> I would say that obviously what has happened her is that the lady has obv seen you in the drivers seat, reversing light on and thot.. mmm , that's a woman,, obviously she is not going to reverse since we don't know how to and is prob sitting in the drivers seat to warm it up until her man comes out to take control of the situation , .


 :lol:

:lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmmm oooops   ,, didnt think you had noticed !!!,,, actually i love women, in fact i think everyone should have one,,, or two :lol: :lol: 
tbh,, i can say this because she has blanked me and cant read this  , but ii was just winding up the essex girl .


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

troll alert sad old man, I for one do believe he is sexist

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG,,, where did you come from ?????????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and stop trolling my threads :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I cant hear youuuuuu *puts fingers in ears* lalalalalalalalalalalalalala

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

MODERATORS

Please move to "off topic"


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fo' rizzoles !


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> What happened?


That's what I thought


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty new to the site but have to say everyone has been helpful.
> ...


You'd think they would be discussing why the hell they bought such s*** cars


----------

